

Terence Tao: The "Mozart of Math" - dangoldin
http://www.college.ucla.edu/news/05/terencetaomath.html

======
cthan323
Terence did in fact win the Fields Medal in 2006 (this article is from 2005).
He has a very good blog over at <http://terrytao.wordpress.com>

~~~
gord
The blog is incredibly open. seeing it all go up with the notes around the
creative process is quite fascinating even if you cant follow all the math
[and I guess only 50 people in the world can].

Having the math inline works really well [wordpress renders latex formulas as
pics with the latex as alt text] - you don't have to jump into a pdf viewer
while parsing the main text. Its one way to get started with latex, ie. by
example.

Terry and Timothy Gowers are experimenting with an approach to creating math
with lots of small involvements by many contributors online - see
[http://gowers.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/can-polymath-be-
scale...](http://gowers.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/can-polymath-be-scaled-up/)

~~~
carterschonwald
the math is pretty transparent, once you've gotten a wee bit of combinatorics,
measure theory, real & complex analysis, plus group theory under your belt.

.... though i guess that makes it pretty nontransparent by normal standards

